# Android beginner, halo pls ;-)



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2019)

Moto G7 power here but newish to android.

How would I go about posting a photo from my phone into Urban?


----------



## mauvais (Dec 19, 2019)

"Upload a file", pick Files, that'll probably show you it as a recent item in the gallery, select it and proceed.

Pictures from phones are massive so often a good idea to resize down. For that you can use an app like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks mauvais I am playing with the app now. Looks good.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2019)

Well I managed to resize and post a pic, seems not too hard so far. Thanks for the tips. What else should I be learning?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2019)

Don't know for sure where it has saved the edited file?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok, question #2

How can I copy a hyperlink in order to post it into a thread for example here?

Also I often find myself looking for a right mouse click but that seems unavailable on an android phone, is it?


----------



## Libertad (Dec 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Ok, question #2
> 
> How can I copy a hyperlink in order to post it into a thread for example here?
> 
> Also I often find myself looking for a right mouse click but that seems unavailable on an android phone, is it?



Two finger touch is right click equivalent.


----------



## iona (Dec 24, 2019)

Long tap to select text and bring up copy/paste


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Two finger touch is right click equivalent.


Is there any trick to how you do this, I can't seem to get it to work?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2019)

iona said:


> Long tap to select text and bring up copy/paste


Thanks Iona, it seems to work well - I am having a bit of trouble marking larger bits of text though ..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Thanks Iona, it seems to work well - I am having a bit of trouble marking larger bits of text though ..



That's is a downside to touch screens.


----------



## iona (Dec 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Thanks Iona, it seems to work well - I am having a bit of trouble marking larger bits of text though ..


You can click & drag cursors after initial long tap to select text. Should have a select all option along with copy paste. Zoom can help if your phone goes a bit mad click & drag selecting text and scrolling at the same time. Double/triple tap will also highlight that word or line/paragraph.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2019)

Another dumb question..

When I installed Skype it accessed my phone contacts so I could Skype everyone. I now installed what's app and it didn't do the same. However my ex seems to have found me ok and can call me, but apart from her I can't call anyone!?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2019)

Hmm seems it did do a broadcast of some kind and there are contacts under groups. Will have to have a play more with it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Another dumb question..
> 
> When I installed Skype it accessed my phone contacts so I could Skype everyone. I now installed what's app and it didn't do the same. However my ex seems to have found me ok and can call me, but apart from her I can't call anyone!?



You'll need to go to the contacts in Whatsapp


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky I don't have a tab that says contacts but it does appear to have created some which I can view under groups from the main top right control. I will beat this sodding thing


----------



## keybored (Dec 24, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Another dumb question..
> 
> When I installed Skype it accessed my phone contacts so I could Skype everyone. I now installed what's app and it didn't do the same. However my ex seems to have found me ok and can call me, but apart from her I can't call anyone!?


You need to allow Whatsapp to access your contacts under app permissions.

eg.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi keybored I thought I had done that but now I can't even find the settings tab - grr

Going on a trip now will try again later.

Thanks for your assistance though, and everyone else also.

Eta found it  it seems only to have added WhatsApp numbers to one contact though.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2020)

How do I copy a URL on a phone?

I have tried putting my finger over the beginning of the URL, the middle and the end, nothing seems to mark it so I can copy it, any tips very welcome..


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh oh I see I already asked this. Oh well l can't get it to work..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> How do I copy a URL on a phone?
> 
> I have tried putting my finger over the beginning of the URL, the middle and the end, nothing seems to mark it so I can copy it, any tips very welcome..



you have to have the right facial expression and the wind has to be in the right direction before anything you do with a touch screen works.

but in theory, touch and hold for a moment or two and (with the phone i have) a box saying 'copy address' comes up.

then touch and hold for a moment or so where you want to post it, and a box saying 'paste' comes up.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2020)

Puddy_Tat thanks for that I am almost there just need to play with it some more..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 8, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Puddy_Tat thanks for that I am almost there just need to play with it some more..



If you are in Chrome, they have now added a copy button that appears just underneath the bar that it's in which can be helpful.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 20, 2020)

New issue. 

When someone tries to contact me using messenger, I get their icon appear on my screen, and it just wanders about the place never staying in one place and I can't even seem to delete it?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 20, 2020)

You just drag it to the bottom of the screen or wherever the X is once dragging.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2020)

mauvais said:


> You just drag it to the bottom of the screen or wherever the X is once dragging.


Thanks mauvais, there wasn't an X but dragging it to the bottom seems to have worked. !


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2021)

Looking for tips about my Android Moto (G7) Power.

It is to do with playback volume. When I start talking on speaker or listening to something, it starts running at the volume I have set, usually max, but then after a moment or two it lowers the volume. I don't want a lower volume, I want it to stay at the volume I have set!! 

I wondered if it was because I had battery saver on but that seems to make no difference. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2021)

I now have a Moto G9 Power, upgraded when the last phone failed. 

But I still have questions. I think around the time I upgraded to Android 10 my phone started changing its behaviour when on a call. 

Now if I am talking to someone and another person calls my number, I get a beep beep in my ear and the option to pause the current call and take the new one. So it seems no longer does my phone issue an engaged tone to advise a second caller that I am on a call, instead it rings my phone and if I don't answer fast enough it goes to answerphone. 

If it goes to answerphone and the second caller leaves a message, then the answerphone (121) immediately tried to call me, even though I am still on my first call, again it starts beeping in my ear even though I just want to continue with my initial call. 

So, I would like to change things. I would prefer that a second caller gets an engaged tone, and I think I would prefer that they don't get my answerphone message, or if they do that it does not immediately call me with any message. 

What do you think?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 5, 2021)

You've just described Call Waiting. This only typically exists on contracts, not PAYG, so perhaps you changed deal?

Anyway you can turn it off. It's in the settings of the Phone app somewhere.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2021)

mauvais said:


> You've just described Call Waiting. This only typically exists on contracts, not PAYG, so perhaps you changed deal?


I do have a contract, not PAYG .. haven't changed the contract as far as I know though.  


mauvais said:


> Anyway you can turn it off. It's in the settings of the Phone app somewhere.


Ok, great, I will look into it. 

I am toying with the idea of disabling my answerphone completely. It is most a pain when I am driving, someone calls, I don't answer and 121 calls me 4 odd times after that trying to deliver the message I couldn't take because I am driving!


----------



## mauvais (Jun 5, 2021)

Usually there is some number you can ring to turn voicemail off. All this stuff is ancient, it dates back to the beginning of digital calling, i.e. 2G in the late 90s.

You can probably configure behaviours like it calling you back too. Probably in the press-blah-for-options when you ring the voicemail number.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Usually there is some number you can ring to turn voicemail off. All this stuff is ancient, it dates back to the beginning of digital calling, i.e. 2G in the late 90s.
> 
> You can probably configure behaviours like it calling you back too. Probably in the press-blah-for-options when you ring the voicemail number.


Yes, it is ancient, I remember playing with the settings on my first Motorola flip phone way way back. 

Ideally if someone leaves a message all I want is a text. 

I will have a play with it.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2021)

I just think that with this call waiting people can call and if you are already on a call, the feedback they get is a ringing phone which no one is answering. A voicemail message in that case is interesting and better than just ringing on and on with no one answering. 

But maybe an engaged tone might be better, I am there but I am on a call.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2021)

weltweit said:


> I do have a contract, not PAYG .. haven't changed the contract as far as I know though.
> 
> Ok, great, I will look into it.
> 
> I am toying with the idea of disabling my answerphone completely. It is most a pain when I am driving, someone calls, I don't answer and 121 calls me 4 odd times after that trying to deliver the message I couldn't take because I am driving!



I used to have a message with alternative ways to reach me and no option to leave a voice message, but I don't currently have that feature fustratingly.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2021)

I have changed it so it texts me if I have a voicemail. That will improve things if I am driving and can't take a call.


----------



## weltweit (May 28, 2022)

I am getting slightly irritated with my fingerprint sensor, sometimes it doesn''t detect my finger at all. This is odd because it seems to detect a wet finger fine but sometimes it just doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## weltweit (May 28, 2022)

It would help if each time the fingerprint sensor failed it just gave me the option to enter my passcode but it seems to stall and not give me any options to proceed.

My online banking for example relies on my fingerprint which is normally fine.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I am getting slightly irritated with my fingerprint sensor, sometimes it doesn''t detect my finger at all. This is odd because it seems to detect a wet finger fine but sometimes it just doesn't work as advertised.


Have you tried reregistering your fingerprints?


----------



## weltweit (May 28, 2022)

It seems one of the issues is the relatively short sleep time so for example: On here if the screen is inactive for perhaps 5 seconds it sleeps and I have to reactivate using the finger sensor. If I could increase the sleep time to 10 or even 20 seconds that would help a great deal.


----------



## weltweit (May 28, 2022)

editor said:


> Have you tried reregistering your fingerprints?


I have two sets of registrations on one finger so far. I wonder if I should add the finger of my left hand also ..


----------



## editor (May 28, 2022)

weltweit said:


> It seems one of the issues is the relatively short sleep time so for example: On here if the screen is inactive for perhaps 5 seconds it sleeps and I have to reactivate using the finger sensor. If I could increase the sleep time to 10 or even 20 seconds that would help a great deal.



Go to your phone's Settings app.
Tap on the Display option in the settings list.
Select the option for _Screen timeout*_.
Choose the Length of time you would like for your screen to stay on


----------



## weltweit (May 28, 2022)

editor said:


> Go to your phone's Settings app.
> Tap on the Display option in the settings list.
> Select the option for _Screen timeout*_.
> Choose the Length of time you would like for your screen to stay on


Thanks editor, I am now giving one minute a try. I wouldn't have known where to look for that setting so thanks very much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2022)

I wish they'd never put them in screen. They were much better on the back as screen protectors mess with them.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I wish they'd never put them in screen. They were much better on the back as screen protectors mess with them.


A decent one shouldn't (not that I use screen protectors any more) 









						You Probably Don’t Need a Screen Protector
					

Screen protectors are sold as a necessity, but they’re not as useful as they used to be. In fact, ditching the screen protector can save you money and make your phone more pleasant to use.




					www.reviewgeek.com


----------



## weltweit (May 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I wish they'd never put them in screen. They were much better on the back as screen protectors mess with them.


Mine is on the back, assuming you mean finger print sensors?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 28, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Mine is on the back, assuming you mean finger print sensors?



Yes. I don't know why on screen ones are considered an improvement.


----------

